# I think i found an A3



## mytruckisblue (Aug 13, 2002)

I live in Bellingham WA and i believe i have come across an A3..... I'd been eyeing the car for awhile now because it has kinda shady paint job done on it and these wheels that are painted black over a powder coat blue. The car was originally blue but now is red. The car has been stripped of and original logos and bears both a VW and Audi symbol on the back now. Anyway, an aquaintence of mine talked with the owner of it for a bit and tried to found out more about the car but the owner was VERY reluctant . The owner tried to say that the front end had been refabbed with some nissan headlight scheme. The owner is trying to pass the car off as a Golf GTI. To the untrained eye someone would pass it off as such, but the whole car's body style looks more like the A3 photos you folks have on here, except maybe not as new. If anyone has pictures of older A3's i'd like to see them to make a comparison, and if i can snag a digital camera i'll see if i can get some photos here.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: I think i found an A3 (mytruckisblue)*

there is no such thing as older A3's there is only one shape and thats the pics of the cars posted here unless its a riced up Golf Mk3 as they are the only ones similar in shape to an A3.
Dont buy it his trying to jib people buy sticking Audi badges what a prick!


----------



## mytruckisblue (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: I think i found an A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

i really ought to get some pics of it.... I've seen RICED up mk3's and this looks nothing like it at all. There is some mods to it (changes bumpers and crap), but the basic shape still looks like an A3.... i think the only reason why i pass the thing off as "older looking" is because the color is this faded red (however upon closer examination the car used to be a deep blue color). I'll try and snag the pics. The funny thing is the guy is so sketch on ppl asking him questions about the car..... he won't even pop the hood for ppl!


----------

